# Russian Olive



## kweinert (Apr 3, 2012)

At the turner's club meeting tonight I won one of the raffle items and I now have a piece of Russian Olive (in raw form) that's about 5" in diameter and about 2 ft long.

Now to sort out what to do with it. I think I need to seal the ends up until I figure that out.

What sorts of things do you more experienced turners do with that size wood? What items come to mind when you see something like that?

Thanks.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 4, 2012)

Off the top of my head, I immediately think of Ellsworth type hollow forms which include the pith. Bracelets, salt vaults/boxes, stoppers, ornaments, and a host of smaller things are possible as well. For projects where dry wood is needed, you can dry cut blanks in the microwave to speed things along.


----------



## txpaulie (Apr 4, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Off the top of my head, I immediately think of Ellsworth type hollow forms which include the pith. Bracelets, salt vaults/boxes, stoppers, ornaments, and a host of smaller things are possible as well. For projects where dry wood is needed, you can dry cut blanks in the microwave to speed things along.



As David said, it may be easier to list the stuff you CAN'T turn out of yer chunk!

p


----------



## kweinert (Apr 4, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> Love to see a picture of it or you can send it to me  congrad on the win
> Roy



Here's the log:
[attachment=3842]

I was going to document turning it into a bowl - but instead it's going to turn into another 'Rescue Ken While He Learns Woodturning By Making Mistakes" :dash2:

A couple of quick pictures, not going to do the sequence (at least not yet):
[attachment=3843]

[attachment=3844]

This was as far as I got it before I managed to catch it enough times that I stripped the hole the woodscrew was in. Now any touch of the gouge lets the lathe spin merrily along while the wood sits there mocking me.

Maybe this was the inspiration for the Steb center. 

I was having trouble all along, actually. It seemed like I was getting a lot of little catches that would end up off centering the piece. There was a lot of rough turning on this one.

I don't mind learning by making non-fatal mistakes. I just hate the wood that gets wasted while I learn.

Ken


----------



## Dane Fuller (Apr 4, 2012)

Looking good. I'd put it back between centers and turn a tennon on the bottom. The turn it around, chuck it up and hollow it out for a little natural edge bowl. That's a pretty piece of wood. I'm sure you'll get the most out of it.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 5, 2012)

You might try a face plate as well. 
I just cut some russian olive into blanks yesterday, looking forward to turning it!
[attachment=3866]
Good luck with your project!
Tom


----------



## kweinert (Apr 6, 2012)

This one has kicked my ass, not sure why.

For some reason it never seems to actually get round. I put it between centers to put a tenon on it and the tenon seemed to go well.

However, no matter how much I try to turn it round I'm always getting the 'pulsing' against the gouge as the wood goes round.

My only thought is that I really messed up trying to find the centerpoint when I put it on the lathe the first time. This was intended to be a natural edge bowl but instead it's turning into a medium sized pile of Russian Olive shavings :dash2:

Well, by the time I get good at turning I'll have lots of experience - and we all know how you get that :)

I have a saying printed out that's hanging up on my wall at work:

*I learn so much from making mistakes that I'm thinking of making a few more.*

So far I've learned that I don't *need* to make them on purpose - they keep showing up on their own :rofl2:


----------



## kweinert (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm reasonably certain that my 'not centered' thought is the correct one. When I look at the blank as turned, the one side has bark only going down about an inch, maybe an inch and a half.

The other side the bark goes down 2 to 2 1/2 inches.

Now I think it's time to do some research on centering blanks for natural edge bowls. :)

I'm pretty sure that if I persist long enough I'll have it turned round, but I don't think there's much to look at in a Russian Olive toothpick.

:dash2:


----------



## DKMD (Apr 6, 2012)

YOu can dribble a little CA in the hole and then try to remount it using the screw center after the glue dries. I generally use the tailstock as well until I have to move it.


----------

